# Bullworker.............own up, who bought one?



## Malakor (Feb 28, 2005)

*Bought a Bullworker?*​
Yes, I am now a real he-man!1376.47%No, I am still a 97lb weakling.423.53%


----------



## Malakor (Feb 28, 2005)

I did for one. Got it in 1978, one of the original types with a single traction rope, and this Len Sell geezer giving you the bollox on it, who obviously never used the gear in his life.....not! Still, true to form it did give me that 'rip trees out by the roots' feeling the first time I used it. Perfecting the technique on several bonsais, I rapidly graduated to small shrubs and rotten tree stumps within days of receiving it. Within a week, I had managed to rip open the box with my bare hands, and actually get to use the damned thing. Mastering the instruction manual, (no ebooks in those days!) I did manage to improve my strength on the sliding scale, but it was nothing like what they promised of course. Personally, I think the sliding red plastic ring was far too heavy for a novice, but I digress.

Move on 11yrs. The new Bullworker X5 - wow!! Now that was a piece of kit; dual traction ropes, wall chart, PTFE lubed spring, the f'ing lot! Bought mine from an Argos showroom this time, along with some Joe Wieder weight gaining powder. "Bullworker, weight gain powder" the young assistant cried as he hoisted my goods aloft for all the customers to see. Naturally, they all smirked as they looked around for some skinny git - they weren't dissapointed. Still, just lucky I didn't order the anal probe and KY gel I suppose (but that's another story). I stepped forward to claim my 'prizes', and with haste removed myself forthwith.

I have to admit, it was an improvement on the last model. Those dual ropes gave some extra involvement, plus the new system of 7 reps and hold for 8secs on the last was really not bad at all. In fact, the whole workout took me 45mins to do and was really quite tough. Results? Nah.....not really. Could never stick at it long enough, which is the advantage going to a gym has in that it makes you go (having already paid I guess). Would love to try one again though, just to see how far I've come since the 'old days'.

Best uses now? I would think for maintenance only if you can't train for some reason.

Funniest use seen - in a James Bond film (I forget which one) where JB agoes to a Health Farm, and ends up trying to clock some big BB geezer over the head with one. The guy takes it off him, and just pulls it apart in one rip! Of course, it had to the exercise for the chest didn't it....................


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Passed down to me from my old man when i was 14ish i think quickly grew bored of it tho..but it does have some uses


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

I didn't buy one, my granddad gave me when I was 10 or so, spent 3 or 4 years on it


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Just a minute, Malakor you say you're in Pattaya, I've been there! But you're English surely? the Argos thing...there isn't Argos in Thailand  as far as I know


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i agree, i messed around with it for a couple of months, its a reasonable alternative to training for maintenance. There are actually bodybuilders that solely use isometric training. Theres no denying its potential.

But the bullworker in my opinion just doesnt give enough stimulation to use it on a long term basis. Like i said, temporary maintenance training.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

what the hell is a bullworker!?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

http://www.thebullworker.com/


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

uncle had one and them hand grip things! loved em!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

haha my dad had one of those ages ago


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

LMAO

gripper I own but that. LOL

does anyone remember Arnold in pumping iron doing the photo shoot with the flex stick thing and the girls LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I was given one as well. This is a funny link off of their website. Click here.

The Bullworker:

The Best Kept Secret in Fitness

you will never grow out of! ....................lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ChefX said:


> LMAO
> 
> gripper I own but that. LOL
> 
> does anyone remember Arnold in pumping iron doing the photo shoot with the flex stick thing and the girls LOL


yeah i do, Heard Joe wieder's voice for the first time, wierdo


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

That accent eh?

I have all kinds of fun mini films we are doing, I can't wait to let the cat out of the bag and show you all. Some are soo freaking funny and now this bull****ter traineee thingy I have to add to my list. hahahahaha


----------



## Malakor (Feb 28, 2005)

monkeyboy said:


> Just a minute, Malakor you say you're in Pattaya, I've been there! But you're English surely? the Argos thing...there isn't Argos in Thailand  as far as I know


Yes, I'm in Pattaya as an English ex-pat. Never seen an Argos here either - not even in Don Muang.


----------



## Malakor (Feb 28, 2005)

winger said:


> I was given one as well. This is a funny link off of their website. Click here.
> 
> The Bullworker:
> 
> ...


Lordy! Is that real or what?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

yep I had one, I also had the thingy that arnold advertised, can't remember what it was called, had two bars, handles at one end, 4 springs at the other end, anyone remember it?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i definately remember a bar with handles at both ends and a spring in the middle.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i know what ur talking about biker cant think of the name tho! na not that one john a different one


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

you're possibly thinking about the old chest expanders you used to get John, lol very dangerous if you had a hairy chest


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

man when they were out i was 12,lol no sign of a hairy chest then, i was a late developer, actually i hop im still developing .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

john33 said:


> actually i hope im still developing .


You are, atleast from those back pics you are.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

winger said:


> You are, atleast from those back pics you are.


Not kidding! unbelieveable progress bigman


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lol no more gains for him now, it's DIET DIET DIET... BWHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

i used 2 have a bullbar and 1 of them spring things john was on about lol

not for the faint hearted or hairy chested lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I bought one at a garage sale for almost nothing.

Still never used it

So with that said, I have a new bullworker for sale.

Any takers?

Hurry now while supply lasts....

Dont let the best kept secret get by you...

Hurry now, sale ends soon!!!!

Dont be the only kid on the block without one....


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll buy it hacks! seriously im such a mug, im looking at that website now thinking mmmmm....that looks quite good. WTF is wrong with me I fall for everything


----------



## bullworker (May 27, 2007)

I think it was Thunderball... the movie with James Bond and the bullworker being cracked over the baddies head!

Strangely enough - I only found this forum because I was searching for a screenshot of the Bond movie for a bullworker information website (www.bullworker.info)

Believe it or not the Bullworker community is still thriving here in the UK... Especially when used in conjunction with weights, isometric training is hugely effective and very simple to do on a daily basis.

Cheers all - dog from Bullworker UK


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Didn't buy one but had one given to me at 18, kept it a couple of years and then slung it. The movement where you squeeze the handles towards each other to build your chest REALLY screws your elbows, I'm surprised the company wasn't hit with a raft of lawsuits.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

I had one in the late 80s... the bullworker 'Squat' gives you a real burn in your quads... but basically, felt it was a piece of Cr**!

Isometric training does have it's place, but it be damn boring..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Keyser Soze said:


> The movement where you squeeze the handles towards each other to build your chest REALLY screws your elbows, I'm surprised the company wasn't hit with a raft of lawsuits.


Boy aint that the truith.


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

yep had one, did think it was me that was crap but looking back it was rubish. allso had a crusher (as arnold called it) must say I did like that one when I wasnt breaking my jaw with it...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What about the arm blaster?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Ahaha winger, that thing should be called "the asymmetrical, sports injury promoter"


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

megatron said:


> Ahaha winger, that thing should be called "the asymmetrical, sports injury promoter"


You mean again?.


----------

